# Possibly poorly hamster ?



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello my daughter got a hamster for Christmas, he has been totally fine since we got him, loves having cuddles and been played with. But he has suddenly stopped wanting to be held, doesn't seem to be eating just storing it in his tubes, isn't coming out at night. He is just sleeping all the time. I'm wondering if it's from stress or if he is poorly ? I'm so worried as my daughter loves him so much and would be devastated if anything happened. Any advise would be helpful please. Thankyou


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Firstly, how old us your hamster? If you are in any way worried, then you need to see a vet.


----------



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

He is about 6 months old, yes I think I may have to, i was trying to avoid it as I really cannot afford it


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

It is your responsibility to provide vet care for your pet if it is ill or suffering. If your are struggling, maybe the PDSA could help.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes, it could be. I assume the hamster is in a critter trail? I recommend getting it a bigger cage and that mightfix the problems. And I know vet visits are $$$$$$$$$ but it might need them


----------



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

Critter trail? 
Yes I was thinking about maybe a bigger cage, i think I may buy one tomorrow see if it helps.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh also Ikea detolfs are under $100 and make a GREAT hamster cage. You might find someone selling their hamster cage on Facebook or eBay too! I hope the hamster will be ok after that


----------



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

Thankyou


----------

